# Good taxi near oxford



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey guys I got a coyote I want mounted. Anyone aware of a good taxidermist near oxford?. Any referals?


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

You can go to the MTA website and check. I am from Ionia and don't know where oxford is.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Check out the site sponsers. There are a couple that I know of in your direction. Congrats on the yote!!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

im not quite sure of where your looking either, but i see your from berkly? is that berkly near royal oak?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i'm northwest of you a little,near Davison.


----------

